# Ecran blanc webcam aMsn



## mac_gyver (18 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Nouvel utilisateur de MacBook depuis un peu plus d'un mois, je viens chercher de l'aide.

aMsn a un problème : lors de la conversation par webcam, mes interlocuteurs PC favoris voient un écran blanc.

Mais, je dispose d'une deuxième session MSN que j'ai ouverte sur mon PC fixe et là, tout va bien : messagerie, transfert de fichiers et webcam.

J'ai essayé de modifier les paramètres vidéos, j'ai testé le port qui sert au transfert et à la cam, j'ai migré de la 0.97 à la 0.98b, mais le problème persiste ...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à ce problème ? Merci !


----------



## flocech (18 Février 2008)

j'ai aussi les meme problemes sur aMSN
et jai remarque que ca fluctue pas mal en fonctions de la version msn de mon interlocuteur PC

mais pas de solutions pour homogeneiser toutes les sessions cam


----------



## mac_gyver (20 Février 2008)

En effet cela vient de la version que mes contacts utilise.

Je viens de télécharger et de tester "Mercury" pour Mac : le transfert de fichier fonctionne sans problème et la webcam s'affiche (avec qques saccades, mais ça reste bien acceptable).

Problème résolu !


----------



## xavax (20 Février 2008)

la qualité avec mercury n'est pas top je trouve... Il n'y a vraiement pas de solution pour amsn?


----------

